# Pseudempusa pinnapavonis - peacock mantis



## macro junkie (Jan 8, 2008)

1 of my peacock mantid just shed to adult..The male is just about to shed to sub adult so its 1 shed away from being adult..im hoping this works out and i can breed them..look at the threat pose i just got.


----------



## yen_saw (Jan 8, 2008)

Beauty!! his mouth parts are wide open too :blink: . This species probably has the largest "eye-spot" on the wing besides the dead leaf mantis.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Jan 9, 2008)

Yes yes he is georgous!


----------

